

President Obama: Listen To Entrepreneurs - donna
http://www.forbes.com/2008/11/06/mitra-obama-entreprenuers-tech-enter-cx_sm_1107mitra.html

======
echair
Forbes: Listen to entrepreneurs. Your pages are the most horribly cluttered on
the web.

